# [APP] Garble (Send Private Messages) V2.4 (25/06/2012)



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 2.2.X (FROYO)

Source:: 
Want to send private messages to family and friends? Don't want governments watching what you're saying? Then Garble is for you

Garble encrypts a string with a passcode of your choice, and then encodes the encypted string with base64. The only way someone can decrypt it, is by using this app and and knowing the pass phrase you used.

Usage is very simple - decide upon a pass phrase with the person your going to be sending the message to before using 

1) Enter some text
2) Type a pass phrase
3) Garble it
4) Share it

The permissions used are:

Full Internet Access
View Network State

These are only for the ads

You can grab it from here

https://play.google.....minooch.garble










If you want any improvements - please let me know


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

this looks very interesting ... are you also able to re-encrypt or set it so each time you go to view a message you have to decrypt it? or is it once its open theres no making it privare again?


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

Bazar6 said:


> this looks very interesting ... are you also able to re-encrypt or set it so each time you go to view a message you have to decrypt it? or is it once its open theres no making it privare again?


It's not a standalone messaging app, it encrypts a string and then allows you to copy it to clipboard or click share & choose an app to use - you need to decrypt every time you wish to view the message


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just curious, what encryption scheme did you use to encrypt the text with the password?

I don't know if you thought about it, but doing it with PGP encryption might be more useful as users wouldnt have to give out their private password, just the public part of it.


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

New Version (1.2) is out

Added "garble.minooch.com/?" to the garbles text when using the share button - This makes the text a click-able URL in Android & asks if you would like to open with Garble



yarly said:


> Just curious, what encryption scheme did you use to encrypt the text with the password?
> 
> I don't know if you thought about it, but doing it with PGP encryption might be more useful as users wouldnt have to give out their private password, just the public part of it.


Currently using AES, but I will have a look into it. Thanks


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Cool. A app with the option of pgp or some other type of public key encryption would be very nice 

Are you currently using 128bit AES or 256bit?


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

128

I was debating changing to 256, but I whipped up version 1 by using code from another app of mine, in about 20 minutes.

I think PGP will definitely be added in the near future


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

New Version is live

Version 2

Added the ability to save pass phrases by people's name - Click the KEY icon to use

On an existing item, a normal press will select & place the pass phrase on the main page. A long press will ask if you want to remove the item.

Also cleared the input field after Garble/unGarble


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

New version is online:

Version 2.1

Removed the second text field - there really wasn't a need, now it's just one much larger field - It looks nicer & is more functional for larger messages.

Fixed a couple of bugs that I noticed.

Go get it - Feedback is always welcome


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

New Version is Online

Version 2.2

I've fixed the incorrect sizing on various phones - Thanks to pdppdp

I also fixed a bug when an incorrect passphrase is entered

yarly - I haven't forgotten about PGP


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

New Version is Online:

Version 2.3

Made the output from both "Share" & "Copy to Clipboard" clickable links.


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

New Version Online:

Version 2.4

I've made a few updates as follows:

1) Made the main field able to grow larger - makes it easy to read long messages
2) All new passwords are encrypted for privacy - unencrypted passwords still work
3) I've added a clear button to the main field (visible when not empty)
4) Reduce app size by HALF
5) changed Ad provider - inMobi pay NOTHING

I haven't made 1 cent from this app so far - So if you like Garble, I have a new Ad Provider


----------



## nillyboble (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

you might like to integrate OTR

https://otr.cypherpunks.ca

private xmpp texting through encryption ... wife approved. OTR can also be applied to SIP texting (SIP SIMPLE)

for secure SIP calling there's sRTP/zRTP most simply as OSTN



Free in the classical sense: without any costs. Both expectation of financial payment or web ads are the opposite of free.


----------

